# Wal-Mart killed my Altima!



## 1994redaltimase (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah, you read the title correctly. I took my car into the local Wal-Mart Tire and Lube on Saturday to get my oil changed as well as checking all the other lubes and air filter. The Friday before i had just driven over 100 miles from my college to home, and i have made this drive many times. When i drove it to the Wal-Mart everything was running perfectly fine. I left the car parked where they asked and went in to do some grocery shopping. After about 2 hours of waiting, i get called to the Tire and Lube center as they could not get my car to start. They (being teens of my own age) had used my trunk key to try to start the car. When I started it however, it was idling roughly between 300-600 rpm, and when i gave it gas it just sputtered and died. This had NEVER happend before i had taken my car there on Saturday. I've checked all possible wire connections for loose or possibly disconnected wires, pulled all 4 spark plugs, checked the air filter, and disconnected the battery to try to reset the computer. None of these things have fixed the problem. If you guys have ANY clue what i should try next, let me know, as i am clueless and dont want to spend several hundred dollars at a mechanic to find out its just a loose connection. Thanks.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

sounds like a fuel problem, maybe? when was the last time you did a tune up?
if I were you id check the fuel filter. Also did you ask them what kind of oil the put it? did the engine light come on? Also, you didnt mention the spark plug condition?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

They prbably flooded the engine trying to start it. Who knows - maybe they broke a connector while monkeying around with your car. That's why I never let anyone work on mine.

Why'd you reset the computer is your MIL light on??


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

WALMART? that was your first mistake


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

myoung said:


> WALMART? that was your first mistake


LOL, walmart isnt even last on my list of checking my car. good point mike.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what do you mean they used your "trunk key"?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

What do you mean trunk key,I always thought the trunk and ignition key where the same. I doubt it very much that an oil change will kill an Altima, unless they forgot to put oil in it.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I doubt it very much that an oil change will kill an Altima, unless they forgot to put oil in it.


First, I agree with Drunkhorse, check your fuel filter, there is a good chance that it's the source of the problem.

Londonderry, you really do underestimate the "abilities" of Wal*Mart associates... especially those they put in their lube bays. I love the sound of air ratchets and impacts taking off and putting on oil drain plugs. especially when they stripped my oil pan out the day before I was going on a 1800 mile road trip (from OK to NH) and all they could say to me is "whoops... sorry dude"... someone almost died that day. Anywho I kinda feel your pain. 

As for the trunk key comment. There is a possibility there was a spare made at a place other than the dealership meaning there is no security chip in it. It can unlock all the doors and the trunk but can't run the car for longer than 2 seconds. *shrug*

But once again, I'd say check the fuel filter.

Wish you the best of luck


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Darktide said:


> As for the trunk key comment. There is a possibility there was a spare made at a place other than the dealership meaning there is no security chip in it. It can unlock all the doors and the trunk but can't run the car for longer than 2 seconds. *shrug*


thats understandable, however, the 94 doesnt have that feature...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know if they killed it as it may have been just circumstance, however I agree that a possible cause could be the fuel filter is clogged. Also try disconnecting the MAF while it is running this can cause the same type of symptoms as you described. Then the usual suspects with the oil in the distributor, etc...

Troy


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Biru o ageru yo.
I still can't forgive you for putting adding the "T" to the Altima KA24DE and not the S13. 
Okay, maybe I can. You already had a ridiculous RWD supercar.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Biru o ageru yo.
> I still can't forgive you for putting adding the "T" to the Altima KA24DE and not the S13.
> Okay, maybe I can. You already had a ridiculous RWD supercar.


 The S13 is going to get a "T" to it someday, I am building the brakes, suspension, drivetrain, interior, and then engine and body/paint. It is slow going because it my daily driver.
The U13 is being refinished (again) with a custom paint as well as the finishing touches to the engine -hopefully to run a good time attack number.
The Z32 is getting new legs with SPL suspension and new lungs with the twin "Discos" and manifolds.
And if that wasn't enough, I just got a new project car... Don't think I've gone to the dark side but it is a GC Subaru Impreza that I'm reworking and respraying









Oh and the title Biru O' Kudasai means "Beer please." in Japanese 
Troy


----------



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

I can tell you that in Sept I stopped at a gas station to fill up my 1994 Altima. After filling it up I started it up and as soon as I accelerated it died. I had 125K miles on it with no other problems. I only had about 20K on a tune up. The way it sounded I would have swore it was a fuel problem.

After towing it to a repair shop I tried to start it again (as soon as it came off of the tow truck) and it started right up. I had the mechanic check it out and he found the EGR valve not working (leaking by) so I had that replaced.

About 20 days later (the car was running ok) the car left my wife at a traffic light. By now I had read this forum and everyone was talking about oil in the distributor. I HAD pulled the distributor cap and everything looked new. Even the mechanic said he did not find any oil in the distributor. I had already purchase electrical contact cleaner (just in case) for the sensor in the distributor. Anyway I was able to push the car to a safe place and now with it disabled I would be able to definately find the problem. First thing I did was pull the dist cap. I don't know if I just did not see it before but this time I saw a "half" cover on the bottom of the inside of the distributor (yes I call myself stupid). I pulled the half cover AND AT LEAST A PINT of oil ran out. I sprayed the sensor with the contact cleaner, reinstalled the interior cover and distributor cap and the beast ran fine.

I SAY LOOK AT YOU DISTRIBUTOR first as mine let me down with no warning.


PS wife had enough and I sold the car. The individual work swith me and I explained everything. He drove it for about 3 weeks while he purchase a new distributor. He has replaced the distributor and no more issues.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

nucferr said:


> I can tell you that in Sept I stopped at a gas station to fill up my 1994 Altima. After filling it up I started it up and as soon as I accelerated it died. I had 125K miles on it with no other problems. I only had about 20K on a tune up. The way it sounded I would have swore it was a fuel problem.
> 
> After towing it to a repair shop I tried to start it again (as soon as it came off of the tow truck) and it started right up. I had the mechanic check it out and he found the EGR valve not working (leaking by) so I had that replaced.
> 
> ...



This is a classic example of famous oil in the distributor. Its too bad you sold the car though


----------



## L J Walker (Aug 3, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> They prbably flooded the engine trying to start it. Who knows - maybe they broke a connector while monkeying around with your car. That's why I never let anyone work on mine.
> 
> Why'd you reset the computer is your MIL light on??


 I would like to see the explanation of how you flood a fuel injected, electronically controlled engine. I'm waiting...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

myoung said:


> WALMART? that was your first mistake


good point 
I wanted a job at wal-mart in there tire lube place and guess what,
after talking with the service manager and him telling me that there was no such thing as a crush washer on a drain plug I thought ummm nope I dont want to be around this type of crap


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

check the fuel filter, and the throtle cable/idle controller too


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> They prbably flooded the engine trying to start it. Who knows - maybe they broke a connector while monkeying around with your car. That's why I never let anyone work on mine.
> 
> Why'd you reset the computer is your MIL light on??


LoL sorry but you can't flood a fuel injected engine. maybe if it was carburator.
The Fuel Presure Selinoid most have gone bad, i didn't bother to read the whole thread but just disconect the fuel line from the fuel rail and have someone turn the key in the on position while doing this be very carefull. point the hose/line toward the ground through your engine bay when you turn the key to the on position the gas pump is supposed to turn on, then gas should be coming right out of that line. If you get nothing, still try to crank the car, if you still dont get any fuel out the line check weather the pump is coming on or not. You can send DC current to the pump and make it work by passing any sensor. if it works with direct curent probably your fuel presure selinoid is gone bad.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

nucferr said:


> I can tell you that in Sept I stopped at a gas station to fill up my 1994 Altima. After filling it up I started it up and as soon as I accelerated it died. I had 125K miles on it with no other problems. I only had about 20K on a tune up. The way it sounded I would have swore it was a fuel problem.
> 
> After towing it to a repair shop I tried to start it again (as soon as it came off of the tow truck) and it started right up. I had the mechanic check it out and he found the EGR valve not working (leaking by) so I had that replaced.
> 
> ...


Very common on the 94's i had one it happend the same shit. Maybe thats their problem, a bad distributor.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

1994redaltimase said:


> yeah, you read the title correctly. I took my car into the local Wal-Mart Tire and Lube on ......connection. Thanks.


Check for oil in the distributor. Wal-Mart probably overfilled the oil (check the dipstick) and now the oil is getting into the distributor due to bad o-ring. The problem with the o-ring was not showing up before becuase the oil level may have been low. Let us know if this is the problem.

Thanks


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*Think simple*

the spark plugs sit in a VERY deep sleeve. some times the spark plug wires don't make a perfect seal (at the top of the valve covers) and stuff (such as oil) some times runs in there. That will throw your timming off and make it look like a miss-fire (on computers). Fist pull each spark plug wire out and make shure that there is nothing in there.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Oil change at Walmart??? What were you thinkin?


----------

